# Looking for DTG printing Service In Singapore



## defanci (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi, I just started my gifts business, I am looking for DTG and sublimation printing service in Singapore that I can outsource my printing, any good printer to recommend? Thank you.


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

is your customer in Singapore?


----------



## defanci (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, customer in Singapore.


----------

